# Trigger Point Injections-Need some help



## kelam (Dec 19, 2011)

Need some help with billing for trigger point injections.  When a provider injects bilateral trapezius and bilateral sacral trigger points, would you just bill to Medicare 20553 for the entire procedure or would you split them out 20552/rt and 20552/lt? I have seen it done both ways and am not sure which is correct?? Please help!

Katie


----------



## ajs (Dec 19, 2011)

ksiegle said:


> Need some help with billing for trigger point injections.  When a provider injects bilateral trapezius and bilateral sacral trigger points, would you just bill to Medicare 20553 for the entire procedure or would you split them out 20552/rt and 20552/lt? I have seen it done both ways and am not sure which is correct?? Please help!
> 
> Katie



Bilateral coding is not allowed on either code.  The description is multiple trigger points on one or two muscles groups for 20552, or on three or more muscle groups for 20553.  So if the provider is injecting two different muscle groups in multiple trigger points you would just bill 20552.  If there are three or more distinct muscle groups  then 20553, but there could be a number of trigger point locations injected.


----------



## kelam (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for your feedback.  One question I have, I dont see that it says muscle "group", just muscle?  Where do you find group?


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2011)

ksiegle said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback.  One question I have, I dont see that it says muscle "group", just muscle?  Where do you find group?



Sorry, it is not in the actual description of the code, but in Encoder Pro there is an picture of the procedure at the bottom and the caption under the picture for 20552 states:
"Trigger points of one or two muscle groups are injected.  Report 20553 when three or muscles are treated."


----------

